# Aufnahme bei Cool Edit Pro 2



## pagman (20. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

kann ich bei CEP 2 das so einstellen das wenn sich das Eingangssignal in der Lautstärke verändert, er das Signal automatisch runter oder hoch regelt? Also das es nicht passieren kann das es zu leise oder zu laut ist?


----------



## FingerSkill (20. November 2006)

Hoi, kenne CE2 ned aber ich glaube du suchst nen Recording Limiter.


----------



## pagman (21. November 2006)

Weißt du denn vieleicht wie es bei audition funktioniert?


----------



## FingerSkill (21. November 2006)

Nunja ich arbeite mit Cubase und wuerde nur mit einem externen hardware Limiter arbeiten weil sonst digitales Clipping auftritt du kannst nicht was zulaut reinkommt im nachhinein runter regeln sobald es nach dem A/D Wandler passiert, passiert es zu spaet.

Also ich muss auch sagen ich habe sowas noch nie gebraucht, da du ja nacher nach der Aufnahme, immer noch nen Compresser drueber werfen kannst. Und ich pegle die Spitzen immer so bei -4dB ein. Das ist dannn schon in ordnung. Und wenn du mir sagst was du aufnehmen moechtst koennt ich dir vielleicht noch mehr sagen


----------



## pagman (21. November 2006)

Wenn ich einen Mitschnitt in einen Club mache, dann verändern die DJ´s andauernd die Lautstärke. Deshalb die Frage


----------



## FingerSkill (21. November 2006)

Ein guter DJ (bin/war selber einer) laesst nie ein lauteres Signal als 0 dB, das ist ausserdem das Maximum ohne Qualitaetseinbussung, aus seinem Mischer. Ausser bei besserem Equipment, aber das weis ich nur bei FoH Mischern. Weis ned wie es da mit DJ Equipment ausschaut. Jedenfalls haben Marken wie Midas etc... eine Tolleranzschwelle von bis zu +18 dB wegen unvorhergesehenen Spitzen. Also wuerde ich selbst bei diesen nicht ein ueber 0 dB lautes Signal auf die Reise schicken.

Ich wuerde dir aufjeden fall einen Limiter vor deinem SoundInterface empfehlen. Oder sonst da eh ein DJ dranhaengt so leise wie moeglich einpegeln und danach Normalisieren und halt Qualitaetseinbussung aktzeptieren.


----------



## The_Maegges (3. Dezember 2006)

> wenn sich das Eingangssignal in der Lautstärke verändert, er das Signal automatisch runter oder hoch regelt? Also das es nicht passieren kann das es zu leise oder zu laut ist?



Für mich klingt das eher nach einem Kompressor, als nach einem Limiter.

Edit: Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, in Cool Edit findest du den Kompressor unter Effects -> Amplitude -> Dynamics Processing


----------

